# Xbox live problem disconnecting random



## Psymonmaster

Hello, Here are some of my problems.

I am not sure if any of you actually experienced.

First of all, I have one xbox 360 at home and two computers. I have wired modem called, "Netgear wireless cable modem gateway cg814wg v2" 
I have my computer wired by 100% connection speed and an other computer with wireless device to connect the router from netgear *54% speed but never disconnected, work all the way without problems.*

Second of all, When i hooked up for my xbox 360 live to play some halo 2 matchmaking games. There were few problems i started to get very frustrating. Every matchmaking i played, I sometimes lagged out or disconnect random for no reasons. Every time i got disconnected, i noticed my symbols "Cable, power, wireless, packet in/out, were turn off for no reasons, but left number 2 flashing signal on from the netgear MODEM. I checked my computer and the bubble pop up by the bottom right corner said "Local connection 3 unplugged" which is not true. I had double check all my plugs and all of them are just fine, but i don't see why it say that. 

Third of all, My internet works just fine 100% and my wireless 54% just work just fine without xbox live 360 hooked up, but when i hooked up xbox 360 live, it disconnect my server for internet and lost server for no reasons *power off random ***? same thing* *No it's not cuz of the weather ^.^* Cables/enternet links are fine and i just bought them a month ago. 

To be honest, i am getting very frustrating. I need some advices.

I don't want to hear if i have to call cable guy, i am sick of paying those mullet guys. *No offense* ^.^

I couldn't afford getting other new dsl/different company.

I don't want to go to netgear.com for ask for tech support or any bs. I had been through that for almost 2 weeks. It's not helping.

I tried to check and change ip address and have it change channel and such.. It's just the same  



Any of you have that experiences?

Thanks for reading *Btw i hate grammar and English lol*


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Run the xbox live test off your dashboard. It's in the console blade under network settings. Do you get any problems on the test? Also, is it just Halo 2 or other games? Another question, does your internet disconnect if your 360 is connected to live and not playing games, so it is just idle, or only when you play a game?


----------



## Psymonmaster

Well, i ran up some xbox 360 test

I ran it up 5 times testing.

It was fine but it has "Strict" in my connection. Sometimes it has "open" for my connection.


Any suggestions :-\


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Ok, basicly that might mean that your router is rejecting your xbox live connection. Hence the strict NAT. There are many possible ways to try and fix this, follow this guide, even though it's not for your type of router, some parts may help.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70...e-hub-and-others-for-all-countrys-168521.html
You may also find www.portforward.com useful as well.


----------



## Psymonmaster

Thanks, i will look it up. I hope it works well.

Thanks mate ^.^


----------



## kwatson

I've got the exact same problem with the same Comcast modem. While playing halo 2, it just disconnects on its own, the lights on the modem cycle off and then back on. It usually reconnects on its own, or I have to power cycle the modem and it'll reconnect, but it's a pain in the *** because xbox live needs a constant consistent connection. Anyone figure out the problem to this? if so, please email me at e-mail removed.


----------



## ebackhus

The first thing I'd try is a firmware update for the modem/router. Often they will add new features, including better settings for game consoles.


----------



## Rockafeller

Your modem/router might just be slightly losing its connection every once in a while causing your xbox live to go offline.


----------



## ster402

psymonmaster,

i have been having the exact same problems with the exact same netgear gateway CG814WG v2. i have my xbox 360, along with two notebooks that connect to the gateway. the notebooks always work just fine, however i notice the same problems that you mention with the xbox. 

i just recently moved into a new apartment and required new internet service. the internet company provided me with the netgear gateway for free so initially i was very pleased. however, i have read reports that the netgear model CG814WG v2 has had many problems and that is the reason why a lot of internet providers are giving it away for free. 

anyways, i have put in over five hours in the past day or so trying to get my connection set for Halo 3. here is what i have done:

1. accessed the netgear settings by going to http://192.168.0.1/
2. turned UPnP on
3. entered my Xbox 360's IP address in the DMZ address under DMZ host settings
4. created active forwarding rules to open ports suggested by XBOX themselves
5. manually set the IP address along with the subnet mask, primary DNS, and secondary DNS of my Xbox 360 to coincide with the info that the netgear settings display

these actions were done in an attempt to loosen the NAT restrictions, even though many times when i ran the Xbox live connection test is said my NAT was open. however, with the research i have done, i know this problem deals with the NAT and the ability for our networks to connect to other networks on Xbox live. 

after numerous trials, adjustments, and tests i have concluded that the problem ultimately is caused by the fact that Netgear's CG814WG v2 is not compatible with Xbox Live. if you go to http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/connecttolive/xbox360/homenetworking/equipment.htm 
you will notice that Netgear's CG814WG is listed but not CG814WG v2. 
this was confirmed to me when i finally received a "failed" response to the ICMP test. 

you can still connect to Xbox Live using this router and access your friends list, download demos, and even play some games on Xbox Live. however, due to the fact that Halo 2 and Halo 3 have so many connectivity issues, you will constantly have trouble getting a consistent match. 

i am going to be contacting my Internet Service Provider and seeing if they can provide me with a more reliable gateway, or i want them to just provide the modem and i will purchase a router on my own. i suggest you do the same. 

i hope this has helped you and if you want, go ahead and try all of the things i have already done. maybe they will work for you and you will be enjoying Xbox live sooner rather than later. let me know if you find a solution or if you have any other questions.


----------



## Psymonmaster

so if i only buy netgear CG814WG regular

Not netgear CG814WG V2

Would it still work great all the way if i use netgear CG814WG regular?


----------



## Psymonmaster

right? :O


----------



## Killa peeps

I have the Netgear Wireless Cable Modem Gateway CG814WG and I still have the same exact problem BUT when my NAT rarely says STRICT I don't get any disconnections at all...quite odd and my NAT would vary depending on what internet connections were active in the house which is normally 2 but we have 3.


----------



## nooch97lude

Psymon,

I am experiencing a similair problem. I randomly disconnect from XBOX Live frequently. Sometimes I will log on and I will disconnect within seconds just idling, sometimes I can download demos for an hour straight with no problems. Im at a loss.

I have a home network, using both wired and wireless. I have 2 ethernet drops running downstairs and 2 ethernet drops upstairs, all coming from a Linksys WRT54G router. I am a comcast cable internet subscriber in Pennsylvania(which may explain everything, lol). I am using a Motorola Surfboard SB5120 to access the internet. My entire network runs great with the exception of the XBOX 360. I have one desktop wired, one laptop wireless, one iphone wireless, and my XBOX 360 wired. That leaves me with an extra drop upstairs and one downstairs for LAN parties 

I have run the connection test in the network settings blade a multitude of times and have always passed the tests including NAT which has always reported open. 

When viewing the network settings blade on the xbox 360, the link light goes from green to red for about one second and then returns to green. Also, the IP address, subnet mask, etc. all go to 0.0.0.0 when the link light goes red and I disconnect from the LIVE service. I was using a Microsoft MN-700 router before switching to the linksys, which both appear on the hardware compatibility list. I bought the linksys in hopes of eliminating this problem but I found that I am stuck with the same result. 

I have tried different cables and router configurations but with no luck. Judging by the way the IP address etc all seem to go blank it appears that my xbox360 is unplugged and then plugged back in really fast or dropped from the network. No other device on the network exhibits this behavior which makes me think the culprit is ISP or the 360 itself.

One thing I should note is that I sent my old console back to microsoft for repairs(three red lights) and recieved this replacement console in return. My original 360 worked flawlessly on my network. This 360 has never worked right with LIVE since I recieved it, but I have tried a friends console which yielded the same results, random failure. I am fairly certain that this is either an ISP problem or a failing console network card, but seriously, the NIC is a pretty bulletproof technology nowadays, what are the chances that the console itself has a bad network card?

Well, I hope this reaches someone that can shed light on the subject!! Any help narrowing the problem would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## mmcclung

I have the same problem (with a WRT54G: ethernet from XBOX 360 and 3 other devices, plus 5 802.11 devices).

Console keeps disconnecting. XBOX support suggests that it is not compatible to run XBOX LIVE and both wired and wireless devices on the same gateway.

While this seems strange, it does beat the hell out of "power cycle everything and try again."

The senior rep also alluded to the existence of a "proprietary security element" that would cause this wired versus wireless access issue on any network trying to run XBOX LIVE--and that he "couldn't discuss it any further."

Sounds like typical MSFT bollocks, but figured I would check to see if anyone else had heard of this.

TIA

--mm


----------



## falconfro

For the past 2 months I have been randomly disconnecting from xbox live. I have tried wirelessy hooking up with my Linksys WRT54Gv5 router and my new DGL-4500. I have also tired hooking up with these routers with an ethernet cable. Then I tried hooking it up to my modem. None of these Ideas worked. All my other computers are working just fine with my router except my xbox 360. Usually I disconnect in the middle of a Halo 3 game with my friends. My ISP is Comcast and my modem is a Surfboard SB3100.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Once again, try the xbox live network test in your system settings blade and post any anomolous results.


----------



## mmcclung

@ Van Hel Singh
That's the problem, everything passes the test.

It looks like it should connect, and it does, but only for 3-5 seconds.


----------



## Ratthesplat

I'm having a Very similar problem. My xbox live worked fine and i enjoyed long games of halo 3, gears of war etc etc, then my dad went and changed some router stuff to get my imac on the network. anyway i reset router to factory settings then tweaked it so it should run as desired. My xbox is connected by ethernet to the 2nd computer on my wireless network.

However after 5 minutes on call of duty 4 online, seems to be about 5 mins everytime i get a connection error sign and it disconnects me, aswell as bringing down the internet on the computer connected to the wireless network but not any other computers on the network. When i unplug my ethernet cable from either the computer or xbox, it seems just fine again and my computers internet is up and running. It's an ACTIONTEC router i'm using.


----------



## Ratthesplat

I have also Had a DNS failure on the live tests after the D/C, i rang microsoft and they sed to ring my ISP, who is virgin as it's probaly there fault. I was pretty confused as it worked the router was tampered/reset, they told me to ask my MGU to be enabled and 1364 to 1400 if that means anything to anyone?


----------



## kcapobianco

Ratthesplat said:


> I have also Had a DNS failure on the live tests after the D/C, i rang microsoft and they sed to ring my ISP, who is virgin as it's probaly there fault. I was pretty confused as it worked the router was tampered/reset, they told me to ask my MGU to be enabled and 1364 to 1400 if that means anything to anyone?


Maximum Transmission Unit (MTU) refers to the size (in bytes) of the largest packet that a given layer of a communications protocol can pass onwards. MTU parameters usually appear in association with a communications interface (NIC, serial port, etc.). The MTU may be fixed by standards (as is the case with Ethernet) or decided at connect time (as is usually the case with point-to-point serial links). A higher MTU brings higher bandwidth efficiency. However, large packets can block up a slow interface for some time, increasing the lag for further packets. For example, a 1500 byte packet, the largest allowed by Ethernet at the network layer.

First to check if your router supports this MTU.
How to:
-Start
-Run
-CMD
-Enter

In command prompt type:
ping 192.168.0.1 -F -L 1400
-Enter
(Replace the numbers with your default gateway's mac address)

If you don't know your your gateway's address you can get it by accessing "control panel", "network and internet options", "network connections".
Right Click your LAN and click "status" and then go to the support tab. This shows your dhcp settings for your IP address, Subnet Mask and your default gateway.

How to:
-Start
-Run
-REGEDIT

Follow these steps exactly (obtained from microsoft support)
Change the MTU Settings for PPP Connections
To change the MTU settings for PPP connections, add the ProtocolType DWORD value, the PPPProtocolType DWORD value, and the ProtocolMTU DWORD value to the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Ndiswan\Parameters\Protocols\0
To do so, follow these steps.

Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit in the Open box, and then click OK. 
2. Locate and then click the following subkey in the registry: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NdisWan\Parameters 
3. Add a Protocols subkey (if it does not already exist). To do so:a. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click Key. 
b. Type Protocols, and then press ENTER. 

4. Add a 0 (zero) subkey to the Protocols subkey. To do so: a. Click the Protocols subkey that you created step 3. 
b. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click Key. 
c. Type 0 (zero), and then press ENTER. 

5. Click the 0 subkey that you created in step 4. 
6. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD Value. 
7. In the Value data box, type ProtocolType, and then click OK. 
8. On the Edit menu, click Modify. 
9. In the Value data box, type 800, make sure Hexadecimal is selected under Base, and then click OK. 
10. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD Value. 
11. Type PPPProtocolType, and then press ENTER. 
12. On the Edit menu, click Modify. 
13. In the Value data box, type 21, make sure Hexadecimal is selected under Base, and then click OK. 
14. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD Value. 
15. Type ProtocolMTU, and then press ENTER. 
16. On the Edit menu, click Modify. 
17. Under Base, click Decimal, type the MTU size that you want in the Value data box, and then click OK. 
18. Quit Registry Editor. 
19. Restart your computer. 

That's answers your question but I'm working on a couple other things and have not checked if this alone fixes the problem.

I have also set my internet options, in the security tab for local intranet to low/By default it is medium-low.
:wave:


----------



## Tank2379

Psymonmaster said:


> Hello, Here are some of my problems.
> 
> I am not sure if any of you actually experienced.
> 
> First of all, I have one xbox 360 at home and two computers. I have wired modem called, "Netgear wireless cable modem gateway cg814wg v2"
> I have my computer wired by 100% connection speed and an other computer with wireless device to connect the router from netgear *54% speed but never disconnected, work all the way without problems.*
> 
> Second of all, When i hooked up for my xbox 360 live to play some halo 2 matchmaking games. There were few problems i started to get very frustrating. Every matchmaking i played, I sometimes lagged out or disconnect random for no reasons. Every time i got disconnected, i noticed my symbols "Cable, power, wireless, packet in/out, were turn off for no reasons, but left number 2 flashing signal on from the netgear MODEM. I checked my computer and the bubble pop up by the bottom right corner said "Local connection 3 unplugged" which is not true. I had double check all my plugs and all of them are just fine, but i don't see why it say that.
> 
> Third of all, My internet works just fine 100% and my wireless 54% just work just fine without xbox live 360 hooked up, but when i hooked up xbox 360 live, it disconnect my server for internet and lost server for no reasons *power off random ***? same thing* *No it's not cuz of the weather ^.^* Cables/enternet links are fine and i just bought them a month ago.
> 
> To be honest, i am getting very frustrating. I need some advices.
> 
> I don't want to hear if i have to call cable guy, i am sick of paying those mullet guys. *No offense* ^.^
> 
> I couldn't afford getting other new dsl/different company.
> 
> I don't want to go to netgear.com for ask for tech support or any bs. I had been through that for almost 2 weeks. It's not helping.
> 
> I tried to check and change ip address and have it change channel and such.. It's just the same
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you have that experiences?
> 
> Thanks for reading *Btw i hate grammar and English lol*



Here is Way We Are Having Problem With the Modem From Comcast.

http://www.news.com/Comcast-to-coop...probe/2100-1036_3-6225337.html?tag=topicIndex


----------



## unbrokenmirror

i have same problem but i am connected wireless. my xbox in my bedroom comp in footroom. i have a belkin wireless g plus mimo router(part f5d9230) this happends on all games and when am not playing games i get dissconected or in games i lag out like on halo people are walking into walls i got so angary i though my headset and broke it plz i need help my router is 802.11 g and b oh and when i test connection it say nat open but on halo it say it moderate?:sigh:


----------



## unbrokenmirror

forgot to say i want to chance my xbox live email but forgot my pass how do i enter secret queston answear and change pass


----------



## Van Hel Singh

go onto the xbox website and just below where you sign in, there should be a link saying; "forgot your password?" - just click on that.


----------



## unbrokenmirror

Van Hel Singh said:


> go onto the xbox website and just below where you sign in, there should be a link saying; "forgot your password?" - just click on that.


But i made my email on xbox live and my secret queston was whats your favourite food on hotmail it say what your favourite show thats not on no more i need help plz


----------



## TheFreeak

Hey I have pretty much exact same problem except i did the xbox live test on the dashboard and it told me everything was fine. In the past, playing on xbox live was how it was suppose to be, no losing connection for seemingly no reason. I am wondering if it is because i moved to a new house or something because it seems as if thats when the connection loss began. Some times its every few hours it dies but mostly its every 10-20min or less! It's unbelievably frustrating because i can't enjoy any that needs internet. On the computer it shows a message that pops up frequently saying "Local Area Connection... A network cable is unplugged" which is not true and i lose connection for a split second and then it comes back. Ive read that many people have had very similar problems but i have had no solutions. Also, my connection dies a lot more when playing games online but still does sometimes when idle. Someone please help me I would greatly appreciate it, I want to be done with this annoying issue.


----------



## ghard

kcapobianco, thanks for the help i just looked up the information you provided and your right im sending compliants to hopefully get comcast to stop selling that router.


----------



## Togas

My problem appears to be very similar to the ones posted here.

My Xbox Live account for my 360 connects automatically each time I start up the machine, and then disconnects automatically a minute or so later.

However, I have not noticed any disconnects if I go to the Microsoft Marketplace and look around, or if I go to the messanger area to check my messages. But I'm not sure if this is just a coincidence.

If I start up a multiplayer game it will disconnect within a minute or less. I can't even get something started.

I am using the Xbox 360 wireless adaptor. My wireless router is a Netgear WGR614 v.1. (which Xbox Live lists as compatable).

When I run the network test everything comes up fine. My router comes up with 4 green bars for signal strength.

Furthermore, if I run a long cable across the house and do the ethernet connection this problem does not occur. The automatic disconnects only happen when I'm using the wireless adaptor.

Any advice you can give would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tank2379

Who is your Internet Provider?


----------



## Togas

Tank2379 said:


> Who is your Internet Provider?


Comcast. Cable modem.


----------



## castleberg82

i have same problems as everyone else. what if ur internet provider doesnt use MTU. when i talked to them they said they were using dynamic. whatever that means.


----------



## castleberg82

i tryed the regedit thing and it has not fixed the problem. any other suggestions or anything else that could be causing this to happen.


----------



## Addic

nooch97lude said:


> Psymon,
> 
> I am experiencing a similair problem. I randomly disconnect from XBOX Live frequently. Sometimes I will log on and I will disconnect within seconds just idling, sometimes I can download demos for an hour straight with no problems. Im at a loss.
> 
> I have a home network, using both wired and wireless. I have 2 ethernet drops running downstairs and 2 ethernet drops upstairs, all coming from a Linksys WRT54G router. I am a comcast cable internet subscriber in Pennsylvania(which may explain everything, lol). I am using a Motorola Surfboard SB5120 to access the internet. My entire network runs great with the exception of the XBOX 360. I have one desktop wired, one laptop wireless, one iphone wireless, and my XBOX 360 wired. That leaves me with an extra drop upstairs and one downstairs for LAN parties
> 
> I have run the connection test in the network settings blade a multitude of times and have always passed the tests including NAT which has always reported open.
> 
> When viewing the network settings blade on the xbox 360, the link light goes from green to red for about one second and then returns to green. Also, the IP address, subnet mask, etc. all go to 0.0.0.0 when the link light goes red and I disconnect from the LIVE service. I was using a Microsoft MN-700 router before switching to the linksys, which both appear on the hardware compatibility list. I bought the linksys in hopes of eliminating this problem but I found that I am stuck with the same result.
> 
> I have tried different cables and router configurations but with no luck. Judging by the way the IP address etc all seem to go blank it appears that my xbox360 is unplugged and then plugged back in really fast or dropped from the network. No other device on the network exhibits this behavior which makes me think the culprit is ISP or the 360 itself.
> 
> One thing I should note is that I sent my old console back to microsoft for repairs(three red lights) and recieved this replacement console in return. My original 360 worked flawlessly on my network. This 360 has never worked right with LIVE since I recieved it, but I have tried a friends console which yielded the same results, random failure. I am fairly certain that this is either an ISP problem or a failing console network card, but seriously, the NIC is a pretty bulletproof technology nowadays, what are the chances that the console itself has a bad network card?
> 
> Well, I hope this reaches someone that can shed light on the subject!! Any help narrowing the problem would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have this exact same issue, n it seems no one has an answer. i tried editing setting on my router but it sems that. the 360 is using an auto-sens feature to detect the speed of the router in its eithernet card. I only say this becasue thats is what happened wit my computer. but thats an easier fix than the xbox 360. any suggestions, plugins, something AIM me (this is also my email) lovedeatm because i am not on here enough to followup


----------



## dmac1977

Similar problem here. I have never had a problem before with X-box live until I moved to this new house. Now every time I try to play a match of NCAA 08 College football I get disconnected in late 3rd or early 4th quarter. I have tried everything I can think of, including a hardwire connection. Nothing has worked. It is very frustrating and I am not an IT type person. Any other thoughts or suggestions?

I am using a Belkin router for 2 notebooks and I have the X-Box 360 Elite hardwired to the router.


----------



## frankiedakidusa

:upset:

Wow it's not just me!!!!

My xbox works great, 100% fine until I connect with another xbox. I curious; how many of you have wireless routers with no sec key setup? Is it possible another xbox is connecting to your hub/switch/router? When I only have one xbox connected, like I said it work 100%, as soon as we turn the other one on all the above happens to me. network errors, disconnects etc. 

I have a linksys G router, I also have a plain Linksys switch, same problem happens with both. I tired the following configurations one using wireless the other hardwired and both hardwired still the problem exists. I tired one using the router the other using a netgear hub extended from the router, same problem.

If what I'm saying holds water and a fair number of you guys find that you have multiple xboxs connecting than when you only have one it works fine. Than I would assume MS doesn't want multiple connections coming from one IP address/MAC address. Why?? one may ask; maybe they don't want people setting up gaming center where people could make money that they can't benefit from, I don't know. We would have to ask MS that question.

My problem happens with COD 4 I haven't tried any other games yet.


If what I'm saying is true I'm going to get really pissed at MS and I may just ebay my xbox consoles and go PS3.


----------



## treybcole

mine is disconnecting every so many minutes it is netgear wnr1000 mabey netgear doesnt work wit xbox?


----------



## monicajae

anyone?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey, welcome to TSF.

Is your internet wireless?

Also, what genre of Xbox do you have?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## frankiedakidusa

I fixed my problem, it was my router/hub. I had a linksys G router and replaced it with a dlink N gaming router and my problem went away. Apparently the problem was that my router couldn't handle to the network traffic of two systems on at the same time. When xbox saw my bandwidth drop they disconnected both xboxes, they problem thought I had a lag switch. The model I got was the dir655. I have one xbox hard wired to the hub and e other is wireless.


----------



## Redeye3323

Glad to hear you got it sorted and thank you for letting us know how you solved it.


----------

